#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Παθητική πυροπροστασία - αποστάσεις

## bauhaus

Συνάδελφοι χαίρετε,

Η μελέτη παθητικής πυροπροστασίας είναι θεωρητικά κάτι απλό και τυπικής σημασίας. Ωστόσο ενώ η μελέτη σχεδόν σε κάθε περίπτωση (ειδικά για κατοικίες) βγαίνει, οι απόψεις μεταξύ μας διίστανται σε αρκετά θέματα. Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με 3-4 ερωτήσεις στις οποίες έχω ακούσει διάφορες εκδοχές.

1) Η πραγματική απόσταση απροστάτευτης όδευσης είναι μέχρι να βγω σε διαμορφωμένο περιβάλλων χώρο. Όταν ο όροφος εξοχικής κατοικίας εξυπηρετείται από εξωτερική ανοικτή σκάλα (όχι μπαζωμένη αλλά μέρος του Φ.Ο.), τότε η πραγματική απόσταση απροστάτευτης όδευσης είναι μέχρι να κατέβω τη σκάλα και να βγω σε περιβ. χώρο, σωστά;  
2) Η δε απόσταση της *εξωτερικής* σκάλας πολλαπλασιάζεται με 1,50 (όχι το πλατύσκαλο, μόνο τα σκαλιά), σωστά; (δηλ. αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο για εσωτερικές σκάλες)
3) Η άμεση απόσταση στην οποία δε λογαριάζω εσωτερικούς τοίχους μπορεί να είναι 2 ή 3 ευθείες ή θα πρέπει να είναι πάντα 1? Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αν τραβήξει κανείς μια άμεση γραμμη από το πιο απομακρυσμένο σημείο έως την έξοδο μπορεί να βγει έξω από το περίγραμμα, εαν αυτό κάνει γωνία. Φαντάζομαι πως άμεση είναι η κίνηση εντός περιγράμματος διαμερίσματος, αλλά αγνοώντας εσωτερικούς τοίχους. 
Επίσης, στην παραπάνω περίπτωση με εξωτερική σκάλα που πρέπει να μετρήσει τι θα πει άμεση;
4) Τέλος, για τη μετάδοση πυρκαγιάς εκτός κτηρίου - 'απόσταση από άλλο οικόπεδο ή κτήριο', για εκτός σχεδίου αγροτεμάχια στα οποία δεν υπάρχουν κτήρια τριγύρω θέτω σαν αποστάσεις τα όρια του αγροτεμαχίου, σωστά;

Σας ευχαριστώ, καλημέρα

----------


## Xάρης

Π.Δ.71/17.02.1988 (ΦΕΚ 32/Α)
Άρθρο 1, §1.1
"*Απροστάτευτη όδευση διαφυγής* λέγεται το πρώτο τμήμα μιας όδευσης διαφυγής, που περιβάλλεται από δομικά στοιχεία χωρίς ειδικές απαιτήσεις πυραντίστασης και καταλήγει σ’' ένα χώρο σχετικά ή απόλυτα ασφαλή."
"*Έξοδος κινδύνου* είναι το άνοιγμα εισόδου σε πυροπροστατευμένη όδευση διαφυγής, ή κατευθείαν σε ασφαλή υπαίθριο χώρο."
"*Τελική έξοδος* είναι η κατάληξη μιας όδευσης διαφυγής από ένα κτίριο, που οδηγεί σε μια οδό ή σ'’ έναν ανοικτό χώρο ασφαλή από τον κίνδυνο της φωτιάς ή και του καπνού. "
"*Πυροπροστατευμένη  όδευση  διαφυγής*  λέγεται  εκείνο  το  τμήμα  της  όδευσης (κλιμακοστάσιο,  διάδρομος,  προθάλαμος  κ.λ.π.)  που  περικλείεται  από  πυράντοχα  δομικά στοιχεία με προκαθορισμένο δείκτη πυραντίστασης."
"*Άμεση απόσταση διαφυγής*  λέγεται  το  μήκος  της  ευθείας  γραμμής  από  τυχόν  σημείο ενός  ορόφου,  μετρούμενη  μέσα στο περίγραμμα του κτιρίου, προς την πλησιέστερη έξοδο κινδύνου,  αγνοώντας  τα  ενδιάμεσα  χωρίσματα  και  τους  τοίχους,  εκτός  από  αυτούς  του πυροπροστατευμένου κλιμακοστασίου."

Άρθρο 2, §2.2.1
"Πραγματική  απόσταση,  απροστάτευτης  όδευσης  διαφυγής,  λέγεται  το μήκος  της πραγματικής  πορείας  μη  συμπεριλαμβανομένων  των  κινητών  επίπλων,  που  πρέπει να διασχίσει  το  άτομο  από  τυχόν  σημείο  της  κάτοψης  του  κτιρίου,  μέχρι  να  φθάσει  στην  πιο κοντινή  έξοδο  κινδύνου,  δηλαδή  στην  αρχή  μιας πυροπροστατευμένης  όδευσης  διαφυγής (σχ. 2.2). 

Η  πραγματική  απόσταση,  όπως  και  η  άμεση  απόσταση  απροστάτευτης  όδευσης, αναφέρονται  συνήθως  σε  οριζόντια  διαδρομή. Όταν  όμως  παρεμβάλλεται  στην  όδευση απροστάτευτο κλιμακοστάσιο, προστίθεται το ανάπτυγμα της σκάλας στη γραμμή ανάβασης, επαυξημένο κατά 50%."

1) Σε μονοκατοικίες, όπου συνήθως δεν υπάρχει πυροπροστατευμένη όδευση διαφυγής, η έξοδος κινδύνου είναι και η τελική έξοδος.
Η τελική έξοδος είναι χώρος ασφαλής από τον κίνδυνο φωτιάς και καπνού.

Αν έχουμε υπερυψωμένη κατοικία και μια μπαζωμένη ή μη κλίμακα που εξυπηρετεί το ισόγειο, θα θεωρούσα γενικώς ότι ή τελική έξοδος είναι και η έξοδος από την εξώπορτα του ισογείου. Εκτός εάν έχουμε υπόγειο οπότε θα θεωρούσα το επίπεδο του εδάφους.
Αν τώρα έχουμε όροφο ο οποίος εξυπηρετείται από εξωτερική κλίμακα, τότε ως τελική έξοδο θα θεωρούσα το σκαλοπάτι της εν λόγω εξωτερικής κλίμακας που βρίσκεται στο ίδιο υψόμετρο με το υψόμετρο του δαπέδου του ισογείου/ανωγείου ορόφου ή του εδάφους αν υπάρχει υπόγειο.
Ειδικά αν η κλίμακα αυτή εφάπτεται της όψεως του κτηρίου και ακόμα περισσότερο αν υπάρχει παράθυρο που βλέπει στην κλίμακα αυτή.
(βλ. και §2.3.3 άρθρου 2)

2) Στο μήκος της κλίμακας υπολογίζω και το πλατύσκαλο 1,20~1,50μ, δηλαδή το πολλαπλασιάζω με το 1,50 για τον υπολογισμό των μηκών.
Αν το πλατύσκαλο είναι σε γωνία κλάδων της κλίμακας, τότε θεωρώ βέβαιο ότι πολλαπλασιάζεται με το 1,50. 
Αν όμως βρίσκεται στην ευθεία κλάδου, τότε θα μπορούσαμε το μήκος του πλατύσκαλου μείον το μήκος ενός πατήματος να μην το αυξήσουμε κατά 50%.
Γενικώς, τη σκάλα την πολλαπλασιάζουμε με το 1,50 διότι θεωρούμε ότι χρειαζόμαστε 50% χρόνο για να τη διασχίσουμε απ' ότι ένα ίδιου μήκους επίπεδο διάδρομο.

3) Σύμφωνα με τον ορισμός της άμεσης απόστασης διαφυγής, η "ευθεία" μπορεί να αποτελείται από περισσότερα του ενός ευθύγραμμα τμήματα προκειμένου να μη βγαίνει από το περίγραμμα του κτηρίου.
Αγνοούμε τους ενδιάμεσους εσωτερικούς τοίχους, όχι όμως τους εξωτερικούς του κελύφους και όχι τους τοίχους των πυροπροστατευμένων κλιμακοστασίων.

4) (βλ. §3.3.3 άρθρου 2) Τα όρια του αγροτεμαχίου είναι η ασφαλής/συντηρητική επιλογή. Επειδή όμως και στο όμορο αγροτεμάχιο δεν μπορεί να κτιστεί κτήριο σε επαφή με το όριο, ως απόσταση θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί το διπλάσιο της παραπάνω απόστασης από το όριο του αγροτεμαχίου μας. Επιλέγουμε όμως (συντηρητικά) το όριο του αγροτεμαχίου μας.

----------


## bauhaus

Χάρη καλησπέρα κι ευχαριστώ, πολύτιμες παρατηρήσεις - επεξηγήσεις.

1) Άρα, σε περίπτωση που το υπόγειο είναι ξεμπαζωμένο κατά το (επιτρεπόμενο 1,20-εκτός σχεδίου) η πραγματική απόσταση απροστάτευτης όδευσης θα είναι μέχρι να "ανέβω" στη στάθμη μηδέν ας πουμε του εδάφους. Σωστά; Σε αυτή την περίπτωση λοιπόν η σκάλα υπογειου (διαμορφωμένος περιβάλλων χώρος) και πάλι επαυξάνεται 50%; 

2) Αν έχουμε και ενδιάμεσο πλατύσκαλο δηλ. η σκάλα γυρίζει (αυτό εννοείς γωνία κλάδων :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  το οποίο είναι μεγαλύτερο από 1,20-1,50, πχ είναι 2.5, τότε πάλι επαυξάνεται καθ' όλο το μήκος 50%;

3) Για την α περίπτωση όπου η πραγματική όδευση ακολουθεί την πορεία εξωτερικής κλίμακας ορόφου, και η άμεση όδευση θα ακολουθήσει την ίδια πορεία, δηλ. το κατέβασμα της σκάλας; Υπάρχει δηλαδή κάτι πιο "άμεσο" από το ζιγκ ζαγκ κατέβασμα;

----------


## Xάρης

1) Αυτή είναι η εκτίμησή μου. Όλες οι σκάλες αυξάνονται κατά 50% όταν προσμετρούνται στις οδεύσεις.

2) Γωνία κλάδων=> η σκάλα γυρίζει (συνήθως 90°)
Όπως απάντησα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση "_Αν όμως βρίσκεται στην ευθεία κλάδου, τότε θα μπορούσαμε το μήκος του πλατύσκαλου μείον το μήκος ενός πατήματος να μην το αυξήσουμε κατά 50%._"

3) Η άμεση όδευση αγνοεί απλώς τους εσωτερικούς τοίχους. Αν πρέπει να κατέβουμε σκάλα, κατεβαίνουμε τη σκάλα!

----------


## bauhaus

Σωστός.

Ένα ακόμα θολό σημείο στην μεταφορά πυρκαγιάς εκτός κτηρίου, στο κομμάτι υπολογισμού εμβαδού ανοιγμάτων και τοίχων:

Όταν έχουμε *υπόγειο ξεμπαζωμένο πχ κατά 1,20* και σε αυτό το τμήμα (ξεμπάζωτο) σε όλες τις πλευρές υπάρχουν παράθυρα, καθώς και σε ένα κομμάτι είναι εντελώς ξεμπάζωτο για το κατέβασμα στο υπόγειο (όπου υπάρχει πόρτα και παράθυρο), τότε στον υπολογίσμό εμβαδών ανοιγμάτων και τοίχων για ολόκληρη την εκάστοτε πλευρά του κτηρίου υπολογίζω και τα ξεμπαζωμένα κομμάτια του υπογείου; Τελικά, στον υπολογισμό μεταφοράς πυρκαγιάς εκτός κτηρίου συμμετέχει το υπόγειο (χρήσης κατοικίας χωρίς λεβητοστάσιο).

Επίσης, στον υπολογισμό ελάχιστης διάρκειας τεχνητού φωτισμού που είναι αριθ. ορόφων Χ 20, το υπόγειο λογίζεται ως όροφος; Κατά ΓΟΚ-ΝΟΚ πάντα υπόγειο=όροφος, αλλά για το φωτισμό δεν έχει λογική.

----------


## Xάρης

Στον υπολογισμό του ποσοστού ανοιγμάτων, θεωρώ ότι υπολογίζουμε:
α) ως "εμβαδόν όψης", το εμβαδόν όλης της όψης χωρίς να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη μας αν είναι υπόγειο/ισόγειο/ν όροφος
β) ως "εμβαδόν ανοιγμάτων", το εμβαδόν όλων των ανοιγμάτων της εν λόγω όψης, χωρίς να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη μας αν είναι υπόγειο/ισόγειο/ν όροφος

Στον ελάχιστο χρόνο τεχνητού φωτισμού δεν έχει νόημα να συνυπολογιστεί στο πλήθος των ορόφων και ο αριθμός των υπογείων.
Ο υπολογισμός αυτός γίνεται για να έχουμε φως (τεχνητό) σε περίπτωση εκκένωσης.
Ποια είναι η δυσμενέστερη περίπτωση; Να είμαστε στο πιο απομακρυσμένο σημείο (δηλαδή όροφο) από την τελική έξοδο που είναι στο ισόγειο!

----------


## bauhaus

Επιμένοντας και συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός, 

αν σε μια όψη υπάρχει τμήμα μπαζωμένης βεράντας, θα μπει στο εμβαδόν όψης; Επίσης το εμβαδόν στηθαίου λογίζεται; Και τέλος, στο εμβαδόν ανοιγμάτων ουσιαστικά παίρνουμε εμβαδό υαλοπίνακα (εφόσον έχουμε εσωτερικά ρολά) ή του αρχιτεκτονικού ανοίγματος;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν υπάρχει χώμα μπροστά ένα τμήμα του κτηρίου δεν θα το υπολόγιζα στο εμβαδόν της όψης.

Εμβαδόν στηθαίου; Δεν κατάλαβα.

Στο εμβαδόν ανοίγματος θεωρώ ότι προσμετράται ο υαλοπίνακας, το προφίλ και το τυχόν επικαθήμενο ρολλό, ό,τι δηλαδή δεν ανήκει στην τοιχοποιία με πολύ υψηλότερο συντελεστή πυραντίστασης και από το οποίο μπορεί να περάσει η φωτιά (φλόγες) και ο καπνός.

----------

bauhaus

----------


## bauhaus

Άρα παίρνουμε ουσιαστικά το αρχιτεκτονικό άνοιγμα.

Έχοντας κάνει χωνευτή στέγη σε ένα τμήμα του κτηρίου, έχω στηθαίο (πάνω από την πλάκα οροφής) γύρω στο 1 μέτρο ύψος. Αυτό έλεγα μήπως μετράει στο εμβαδό όψης, αλλά δε νομίζω οτι το λαμβάνουμε. Δεν έχει νόημα.

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη!

----------


## Xάρης

Και εγώ νομίζω ότι το στηθαίο της στέγης δεν έχει ορθό να το λάβουμε υπόψη μας. Άλλωστε είναι δυσμενέστερο να μην το λάβουμε, οπότε να μειώνεται το εμβαδόν της όψης και να αυξάνει το ποσοστό των ανοιγμάτων που ελέγχουμε σύμφωνα με την §3.3.3 του άρθρου 3 του ΠΔ 71/88.

----------


## kospan

καλημέρα.έχω την εξής απορία. σε μια  διώροφη κατοικία με υπόγειο σε μία πλευρά της ο έλεγχος ποσοστών ανοιγμάτων δεν μου βγαίνει...ποια άλλη λύση υπάρχει εκτός από το να μειώσω το εμβαδό του υπάρχοντος ανοίγματος??
επίσης ξέρετε τι δείκτη πυραντίστασης έχει ένα συνθετικό κούφωμα ( pvc ? )
ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Έλαβες υπόψη σου το παρακάτω που αναφέρεται ως σημείωση του Πίνακα ΙΙΙ της §3.3.3 του άρθρου 3:
"Το επιτρεπόμενο μέγιστο ποσοστό ανοιγμάτων στη συνολική επιφάνεια του εξωτερικού τοίχου, όπου κουφώματα με δείκτη πυραντίστασης τουλάχιστον 15 λεπτών, υπολογίζονται με το 50% της επιφάνειάς τους." 
Άλλη εναλλακτική δεν βλέπω.

Για τους δείκτες πυραντίστασης διαφόρων δομικών υλικών πρέπει να ζητούμε τα πιστοποιητικά των παραγωγών, όταν βέβαια υπάρχουν.
Αν δεν υπάρχουν ισχύουν όσα αναφέρει το Π.Δ.71/1988 όταν αναφέρει κάτι.

Ειδικά για τα κουφώματα, το Π.Δ.71/1988 αναφέρει:
"«Μέχρι  της  θέσπισης  ελληνικών  προτύπων  ή  της  υιοθέτησης  αντίστοιχων ευρωπαϊκών προτύπων  (ΕΛΟΤ  - ΕΝ)  για  τις  δοκιμασίες με  τις  οποίες  θα  προσδιορίζεται  ο  δείκτης πυραντίστασης  των  κουφωμάτων  θα γίνονται  αποδεκτά  πιστοποιητικά  εξουσιοδοτημένων  εργαστηρίων  άλλων  κρατών μελών  της  Ε.Ο.Κ.». Στα  πιστοποιητικά  αυτά  θα  αναγράφεται  η  χώρα  και  το  εργαστήριο  όπου  έγινε  η δοκιμασία,  ποια πρότυπη  δοκιμασία  εφαρμόστηκε,  και  ότι  το  συγκεκριμένο  κούφωμα καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις του προτύπου αυτού για τον απαιτούμενο δείκτη πυραντίστασης. Η αρμόδια Αρχή σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα θα εκδίδει Πίνακες με ακριβείς περιγραφές διατομών μορφοσιδήρου και κουφωμάτων με βάση πιστοποιητικά δοκιμασθέντων στοιχείων, ώστε να μην απαιτείται η εκ νέου κατάθεση πιστοποιητικού. "

----------


## asak

Καλά τα λέτε σύμφωνα με τη Νομοθεσία.
Τι γίνεται όμως στην περίπτωση που όλη η όψη του κτιρίου είναι από υαλοπετάσματα ανοιγόμενα? Δεν υπάρχει τοίχος δηλαδή. Πως δηλ. τα συναντάμε στην πράξη αφού ο έλεγχος ποσοστών ανοιγμάτων σίγουρα δεν θα προέκυπτε?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν προβλέπεται!
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, όταν δηλαδή η απόσταση της όψης από το όριο του οικοπέδου ή άλλο κτήριο είναι <10μ., το ποσοστό των ανοιγμάτων πρέπει να είναι <80% της επιφάνειας της όψης.
Μόνο αν έχουμε κουφώματα με δείκτη πυραντίστασης >15' μπορούμε να έχουμε όλη την όψη με ανοίγματα, ακόμα και αν η απόσταση είναι 5-10μ.

----------


## kospan

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.δεν το έλαβα υπ'όψιν μου , με αυτή την επισήμανση θα βγαίνει ο έλεγχος , αλλά το θέμα μου είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι δείκτη πυραντίστασης  να βάλω για συνθετικό κουφώμα. υπάρχει κάποιος πίνακας ή κάποια διαδικασία πιστοποίησης / νομοθεσία για τα κουφώματα  που μπορούμε να συμβουλευτούμε, εκτός από το πιστοποιητικό του κατασκευαστή( αν υπάρχει) ?

----------


## Xάρης

Μα στο έγραψα (αντιγραφή από το Π.Δ.71/1988) παραπάνω, στην ανάρτηση #12.

----------


## sofiaf

Παιδιά καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω... Εχω τριώροφη μονοκατοικία με εσωτερικό κλιμακοστάσιο μη προστατευμένο... 
Ερώτηση πρώτη: Απαιτείται ή όχι χειροκίνητο σύστημα συναγερμού; Το λέω επειδή έχω μονοκατοικία (τριώροφη)
Υπολογίζω και την άμεσα απόσταση; στην περίπτωσή μου πως γίνεται (εφόσον πρόκειται για μονοκατοικία) έχω παρεμβολή κλιμακοστασίου μέχρι την τελική έξοδο..
Με τα αδιέξοδα τι γίνεται; Αρκεί να βγαίνουν τα 25 μέτρα που αφορούν την απροστάτευτη όδευση διαφυγής ή πρέπει να ελέγξω και τα 12 μέτρα σε κάθε όροφο μεχρι που; το κλιμακοστάσιο δεν μπορεί να γίνει πυροδιαμέρισμα γιατί στο ισόγειο δεν υπάρχει πόρτα που να απομονώνει τα δωμάτια από αυτό...  Αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου απαντήσει... Ευχαριστώ πολύ...  Δύσκολο πράγμα η παθητική... :Λυπημένος:  :Λυπημένος:  :Λυπημένος:  Αν θέλετε μπορώ να επισυνάψω και σχέδιο..

----------


## Xάρης

Έχω να ασχοληθώ με μελέτες παθητικής πυροπροστασίας πάνω από 25 χρόνια, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω:

1) ΠΔ.41/18, Κεφάλαιο Β', Άρθρο 1 (Κατοικία), §1.7.2. 

2) ΠΔ.41/18, Κεφάλαιο Α', Άρθρο 5 (Οδεύσεις Διαφυγής), §5.3.4, 3ο εδάφιο.

----------

